# LJ Book Draws



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Archive*

The following are books that have been offered for free book draws here at LumberJocks.com


Fox Chapel Publishing Turning Vintage Tools by Chris Reid 
Fox Chapel Publishing American Country Furniture
Fox Chapel Publishing Great Book of Wooden Toys by Norm Marshall
Fox Chapel Publishing To Turn the Perfect Wooden Bowl by Ron Roszkiewicz
Fox Chapel Publishing New Masters Of The Wooden Box by Oscar Fitzgerald
Fox Chapel Publishing Wooden Puzzles
Fox Chapel Publishing Carving the Human Face
Fox Chapel Publishing Simply Wood
Fox Chapel Publishing Outdoor Furniture
Fox Chapel Publishing Fixtures and Chucks for Woodturning by Doc Green
Fox Chapel Publishing Whittling Little Folk
Fox Chapel Publishing Bench Planes
Fox Chapel Publishing The Big Book of Intarsia Woodworking
Fox Chapel Publishing Woodcarving Noah's Ark
Fox Chapel Publishing Handcrafted Christmas
Fox Chapel Publishing Pinewood Derby
Fox Chapel Publishing Workbenches & Shop Storage Solutions
Fox Chapel Publishing Wild & Wacky Birdhouses and Feeders
Fox Chapel Publishing Creative Wooden Boxes From the Scroll Saw
Fox Chapel Publishing Big Book of Whittle Fun
Fox Chapel Publishing Bird-Friendly Nest Boxes & Feeders by Paul Meisel
Fox Chapel Publishing Make Your Own Ukulele
Fox Chapel Publishing Woodcarving Magic
Fox Chapel Publishing Cigar Box Guitars
Fox Chapel Publishing Woodcarver's Workbook
Fox Chapel Publishing Shaper
Fox Chapel Publishing Routers & Router Tables
Toolemera Woodwork Joints
Toolemera The Art and Craft of Cabinet Making
Toolemera The Painter, Guilder, and Varnisher's Companion
Toolemera Art of Mitring
Toolemera Woodwork Tools and How To Use Them
Toolemera Our Workshop
Toolemera Working Drawings of Colonial Furniture By Frederick J. Bryant
Consulting Woodworker Frontier Logs Playset

Thanks to Fox Chapel Publishing, Toolemera, and Consulting Woodworker for the donation of the books!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Archive*
> 
> The following are books that have been offered for free book draws here at LumberJocks.com
> 
> ...


Even tho I haven't been lucky enough to win any of these, I do appreciate their generous donations.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Archive*
> 
> The following are books that have been offered for free book draws here at LumberJocks.com
> 
> ...


+1 to what Roger say 
and thank you Deppie for making the draw
that is one of many small things that makes L J so great

take care
Dennis


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Archive*
> 
> The following are books that have been offered for free book draws here at LumberJocks.com
> 
> ...


Great selection of books. Thanks for organizing the draw!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook by Betty Padden*

This book review is from the December 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)
Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook by Betty Padden










"Signs, signs, everywhere are signs" (lyrics from a song by Les Emmerson and performed by the Five Man Electrical Band) …. 
And with this "how to" book you can add a few signs to the scenery! The book begins with photo/text tutorials on how to carve the numbers 0-9, from applying your pattern to the wood, to carving the numbers, and to finishing the sign in preparation for hanging it, including painting techniques.

The ten projects that are included in the book not only look at carving the designs but also includes putting pieces of wood together to form large blanks, using the bandsaw to cut out shapes, making 3-d type signs, painting techniques, and using power rotary tools. The projects go from a simple letter/number sign to a complex Noah's ark with animals.

There are lots of photos and many "alternative strategies" and tips along the way. What I really like abou the book is the combination of carving and painting techniques, giving a carver, I think, everything that he/she needs to know to carve and create a beautiful and meaningful sign.

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: January 10, 2012

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook by Betty Padden*
> 
> This book review is from the December 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook by Betty Padden*
> 
> This book review is from the December 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Link to Enter doesn't work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Lettering & Sign Carving Workbook by Betty Padden*
> 
> This book review is from the December 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


the link worked for me…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*

This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)
Relief Carving Projects & Techniques










37 projects: not only inspiration but also filled with how-to techniques and styles. Although I am not a carver, I had lots of ideas running through my head as I looked through the various projects included. The technique of Scandinavian Kolrosing (line carving), in particular, caught my eye… that and the fairy door, of course.

The projects range from simple, (I think I might be able to manage one or two) to rather complex (the deep-relief mantel looks very challenging). There are signs, clocks, stamps, trivets, and other decor items, including the decorative sleigh.

I give the book two thumbs up. And I might, now, just have to make another fairy door!

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: February 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Me, me, me, me, me. Pick me, pick me, pick me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


This is like buyin a lottery ticket, only, without havin to spend any money…. It's all good.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


This looks like a great book for anyone. *(Newbies or, Oldies)*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


haha good luck to everyone


----------



## tabell221 (Dec 15, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Wow, if I read the February eMag correctly, I have some carving to do. Thanks!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Relief Carving Projects & Techniques*
> 
> This book review is from the January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


yes you do!
We look forward to seeing the new projects


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Cabinet Construction*

This book review is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)
Cabinet Construction










This book is part of the "back to basics" series and includes all the information you need to know in order to build cabinets. It walks the reader through designing a cabinet, building the frame, adding doors, drawers, and legs.

The book not only includes the written "how-to's" but also includes many photos, drawings, and side tips. It is a great resource to have at your side while venturing into the world of cabinet making and as a "go to reference" for tips and reminders!

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: March 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## jmanleisure (Apr 5, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cabinet Construction*
> 
> This book review is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Sweet! looks like my name was the lucky one this month… how do i go about getting my copy, thanks!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Cabinet Construction*
> 
> This book review is from the February 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


I've messaged you..
Congratulations!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*How To Make Kitchen Cabinets*

This book review is from the March 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)

How To Make Kitchen Cabinets










This book is another "everything you need to know and all in one place" resource! From selecting right style for your kitchen, to building the cabinets, adding the hardware and finishing touches, to working with existing cabinets.

The book is filled with step-by-step instructions and photos as well as tips such as making a gap look like it was intended.

My favourite part of the book makes me wish that I had read it BEFORE we added pull-out shelves to all of our kitchen cupboards. One of the options for such shelving is to create adjustable supports. Being able to raise/lower the shelves based on contents would have been an added bonus. The toe-kick drawers are also intriguing and can still be added to my "future ideas" list!

Overall: 2 thumbs up!!

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: April 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *How To Make Kitchen Cabinets*
> 
> This book review is from the March 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!
I live near Fox Chapel and went to their warehouse over lunch to get a copy.
They have a 'scratch and dent' shelf and got this book for $9 and change. Not bad! Lots of other books on the shelves but I didn't have time to browse.


----------



## Shortslvs (Mar 14, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *How To Make Kitchen Cabinets*
> 
> This book review is from the March 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Just added this book to my "Wish List" on Amazon


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Carving Faces Workbook*

This book review is from the April 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)









Carving Faces Workbook

One of the tips author Harold Enlow shares is "To carve well you have to carve a lot." Practice, practice, practice. This workbook provides an in-depth look in the process of carving five different facial features (eyes, nose, mouth, ears, hair) and seven different faces. The cowboy, for example, is demonstrated with 31 different photos. Creating these faces with the step-by-step guide provides the groundwork for the "carving a lot" practice.

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: May 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving Faces Workbook*
> 
> This book review is from the April 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving Faces Workbook*
> 
> This book review is from the April 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


I'm entered!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving Faces Workbook*
> 
> This book review is from the April 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Me too.
Thank you, Fox Chapel Publishing and MsDebbieP.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving Faces Workbook*
> 
> This book review is from the April 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


good luck everyone


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Woodworking Tips*

This book review is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)

Woodworking Tips 









"Over 650 Ingenious Workshop Tips, Techniques, and secrets"-- well that about says it all, doesn't it! 650+. 
There is information on equipment, electricity and batteries, finishing, gluing, joinery, sharpening, and so much more.

This is another of those "everything you need to know" books, filled with pictures and tips and information about woodworking.

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: June 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodworking Tips*
> 
> This book review is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Yea! Tips are like clamps. You can never have enough..  Have a good day Deb


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodworking Tips*
> 
> This book review is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work Deb.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodworking Tips*
> 
> This book review is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


You can't beat a good tip…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*SketchUp Webinar*

This draw is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

American Woodworker is contributing a "draw prize" and one lucky random winner will receive:

A free online class from American Woodworker - a 19.99 value!

Learn SketchUp for woodworkers from the comfort of your own home. Over six hours of instruction, downloads and other support material.

This is a beginner's webinar in Trimble SketchUp. No prior experience with SketchUp is needed, but the student must be able to download and install SketchUp and be familiar with a computer.

Trimble SketchUp 8 is a free and powerful tool. Learn how to install SketchUp, setup application preferences, choose model defaults and customize a template. Tour the work area screens and become familiar with its tools. The heart of this course is modeling the Bedside Table and producing dimensioned shop drawings and photorealistic textured images.

_See full Table of contents: http://www.americanwoodworker.tv/beginner-sketchup-table-of-contents/"_

*WIN A FREE WEBINAR CLASS*

One random draw winner will receive a free online class.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: June 10, 2013

A big thank-you to American Woodworker for the donation.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SketchUp Webinar*
> 
> This draw is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


AmericanWoodworker.TV is an awesome site


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SketchUp Webinar*
> 
> This draw is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


Thanks, MsDebbie, I've just registered. I've always wanted to learn sketchup but just haven't made the time yet. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *SketchUp Webinar*
> 
> This draw is from the May 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag
> 
> ...


good luck with the draw!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Relief Carving Wood Spirits*

This book review is from the June 2011 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag

Fox Chapel Publishing is donating another book for a free draw! (See below for details)









Relief Carving Wood Spirits

The Wood Spirit - given a 3-d face by wood carvers throughout the ages and waiting for you to release one with your carving tools.

The author, Lora Irish, explains the process of releasing a wood spirit through photos, drawings, and step-by-step instructions. The book covers information on, amongst other things, patterns, preparing the wood, carving, and finishing the project. ... AND you get a bonus of 20 pages of patterns!

This is another fantastic book published by Fox Chapel and would be a great asset for anyone interested in relief carving and/or wood spirits.

*WIN A FREE BOOK*

One random draw winner will receive a copy of the book.
To enter your name in the draw, click here and answer the two easy questions.
Deadline: August 10, 2013

Another big thank-you to Fox Chapel Publishing for their continued donation of books for free draws here at LumberJocks.com.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Wooden Boxes by our Dennis Zongker*

This book is from our October 2013 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag. 
Dennis Zongker generously donated a copy for a free draw. 
(To submit your name for the draw click here). 
*NOTE: Deadline for the draw is November 10th, 2013.*









Photo from http://www.tauntonstore.com/

I was hoping to have the book in time for the eMag (which just went out this week) but crossing the border always causes extended delays… but when I checked the mail box today, there it was. And oh what a fantastic book it is!

Filled with lots of step-by-step instructions and photos, the reader is not only guided through making a box, a beautiful box, but also through using the lathe to make feet for the box, veneering and inlays, marquetry, carving, and …well, it seems like the list is endless!

The Artist's Sketch Box had me longing to be an artist… oh how wonderful it would be to open up the box and bring out my tools. And to have made the box myself (or, more likely, to have had it built specially for me), well, would leave me sitting in awe and probably not picking up a pencil.

Back to the book, I am in awe of the wealth of information included in the book-beyond what I would expect in a book about box-making. Extraordinary, beautiful, true craftsmanship and, on top of that, sharing of the woodworking skills and Wisdom to anyone who wants to learn!

This book is a treasure.


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wooden Boxes by our Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This book is from our October 2013 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> Dennis Zongker generously donated a copy for a free draw.
> ...


He does great work. I am sure it is full of great information .


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wooden Boxes by our Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This book is from our October 2013 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> Dennis Zongker generously donated a copy for a free draw.
> ...


The review is at the following link. You will need to read it to enter.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3562


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Wooden Boxes by our Dennis Zongker*
> 
> This book is from our October 2013 issue of the LumberJocks' eMag.
> Dennis Zongker generously donated a copy for a free draw.
> ...


And the winner of our book draw is: http://lumberjocks.com/woodenwizard 
Congratulations!


----------

